# Missing Resort?



## RedDogSD (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place, but I figured that the moderators would see it.

In Interval, looking for Hilton Head, SC, I see resort code BWA which looks nice.  I can't find it in the database.   Is it listed under another name or code?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 2, 2010)

What is the name of the resort?


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 2, 2010)

Bluewater Resort and Marina.

Located on Hilton Head's beautiful Intracoastal Waterway, the resort offers Key West-style accommodations complete with all the comforts of home. Guests can enjoy on-site amenities including an indoor pool, sauna, lounge, fitness area, and game room. At the activity center, staff is available for assistance during seasonal hours. Bluewater Resort and Marina also has golf privileges, in addition to Intracoastal Waterway access. The surrounding Low Country nature preserve and stunning sunsets can be viewed from its dock. The resort has four completed phases, with further development ongoing.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 2, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Bluewater Resort and Marina.
> 
> Located on Hilton Head's beautiful Intracoastal Waterway, the resort offers Key West-style accommodations complete with all the comforts of home. Guests can enjoy on-site amenities including an indoor pool, sauna, lounge, fitness area, and game room. At the activity center, staff is available for assistance during seasonal hours. Bluewater Resort and Marina also has golf privileges, in addition to Intracoastal Waterway access. The surrounding Low Country nature preserve and stunning sunsets can be viewed from its dock. The resort has four completed phases, with further development ongoing.



Send an email to tug@tug2.net with the resort code/name/link and Ill be sure it gets added!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2010)

Where on The Island is this resort located ?


----------

